# 4/3 - RED HOT Pre-Front Flounder action



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*4/3/2018*
I had the David T. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with SE wind at 10mph and extreme high tide levels. With a strong cold front due in around midnight, I knew we had to get the fish fast, and we did. The action was red-hot tonight, with lots of active flounder holding very shallow and tight to the bank. Water clarity was poor with the elevated tides, but most of the fish were in less than 6" of water on areas that are normally dry land, making spotting them easier. We ended with a 15 flounder limit by 9:20pm (1 hour 10 minutes of gigging). The fish were nice size, most 15-18" and the largest was 20".

*Upcoming open dates:
April: 8-12, 17-19, 23-26, 30
May: 1, 6-9, 12-17, 19-24, 27, 28, 30
June: 5, 8, 10-15, 17-19, 21-30*

I also do "late trips" if I finish quickly with my first group. Late trips usually leave the dock 10pm-1am. Please call for availability. This is the best way to get a trip on short notice when I am already booked.

Price: $550 for 3 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

